# Total Abdominal Hysterectomy with Pelic Lymph Node Sampling



## janlw75 (Nov 16, 2012)

If a total abdominal hysterectomy with bilateral salpingo-oophorectomy and pelvic lymph node sampling is performed do you use CPT 58200 (total abdominal hysterectomy, including partial vaginectomy, with para-aortic and pelvic lymph node sampling, with or without removal of tubes, with or without removal of ovaries) -52  (use modifier 52 since patrial vaginectomy was not performed) or CPTs 58150 (total abdominal hysterectomy with or without removal of tubes, with or without removal of ovaries) and 38562 (Limited lymphadenectomy for staging)?


----------

